# μου λυπείς mou lupeis



## werr

Hi, I have recently started learning Modern Greek. I cannot figure out what it means. Could someone help me with this?
The full version is: I think that...mou lupeis.
I have no idea, I have been searching through almost all online translators and pages with grammar. I guess it's something sad but I don't know what it exactly means.

Thank you in advance for any help!
vvero


----------



## shawnee

Literally, 'you are absent of me'. Essentially, however, 'I miss you'.


----------



## elliest_5

Actually, you are not finding any results because there is a spelling confusion in the sentence. What the person wanted to say is most probably, as shawnee said "I miss you". However they used a verb that sounds like the verb miss but is spelled differently.

So: there is the verb λείπω which means "I am absent/I am away", when this verb is used with a genitive μου/σου/του pronoun, then it means that something is missing from something else or (when refering to persons) somebody is missing somebody else.

examples: 
(στο φαγητο) του λείπει το αλάτι : the food lacks salt
μου λείπεις: I miss you
του λείπει το σπίτι του: He misses his home

Τhe other verb sounds similar, but is stressed diferently and has different spelling: it is the verb λυπώ which means to sadden -make sb sad. It is not very common in colloquial use and it comes from the noun λύπη=sadness.

Examples: *με *λυπεί το ότι έφυγες :it makes me sad that you are gone
Νοte that the verb has 2 objects: a nominalised phrase as a direct object "το ότι έφυγες=the fact that you are gone" and an Accusative case (here: a personal pronoun "με") as an indirect object.

So the 2 verbs also have different syntax, and that is how I can guess that it is the first verb "λείπω" that the person intended to use


----------



## werr

Wow, I didn't expect such a complexed reply, but thank you. I guess I understand everything even though I know only basics of Modern Greek. It looks quite clear to me. 
Well, the situation is like this person could miss me. We haven't had a talk since 3-4 days because of his absence. This course of events is strange for me as long as you care about your... partner? The thing is I don't trust him and he knows about this. 
According to the situation, he probably says 'I miss you'... maybe to make me trust him? Can I cancel out 'I am absent'? He could mean by this that he wouldn't be able to talk to me in the nearest future. He had mentioned he was having some problems and currently didn't have time. I just don't know if you can translate it this way, I mean 'I am absent'.

euxaristo
vvero


----------



## ireney

No, it can only mean "I miss you".


----------



## Apus apus

Hello,

I wonder what you say when you want to express it in plural (both ways) : "We missed you guys". 

I tried this : "Μας λείπετε (πολú)" ?

Tried to look for the expression on internet and Wordreference, but except this one, didn't find what I'm looking for. Probably because it is completely wrong ...

Thanks.


----------



## Tassos

We miss you guys - Μας *λείπετε* (Present tense - λείπετε is the 2nd person plural of λείπω, the construction is exactly like "vous nous manquez" in French, only here the ecquivalent of vous must be omitted)
We missed you guys - Μας *λείψατε* (The above construction with the verb in the aorist)

PS - I leave "you guys" untranslated. It is implied. If you have to include it, it must be in the beginning of the sentence like "Παιδιά, μας λείψατε" or the even more colloquial "Ρε παιδια, μας λείψατε".


----------



## Apus apus

This is of great help ! Thanks Tassos !


----------

